
Why Data Is Not the New Oil - RickJWagner
https://truthonthemarket.com/2019/10/08/why-data-is-not-the-new-oil/
======
patelpankaj
I think this comparison is from an Economic point of view and how Oil is
directly equal to money. And the way the world's economy is pushed with Oil.

But important factor to consider is that data without context is probably
useless; though you can develop the context over time. Amazon has been
collecting data and using it to optimize how to suggest more productsto be
bought as a group.

And probably that's why it might the Oil of future; even if we can argue about
the statement from both sides.

The reason for Google, Facebook being free is that data is Oil for them. And
they are using it the best they can to get more of it.

